# Diesel Race tune : Went to the Dyno!



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

50 horse is fun but far to many regens, so been running 30 horse for almost 2 years constant.
still thinking of a full delete but the dam thing runs so good just the way it is with zero problems.

just bought a canyon diesel as well an going to give it a tune, also the transmission. Fleece guys are a pleasure to deal with!


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

oilburner said:


> 50 horse is fun but far to many regens, so been running 30 horse for almost 2 years constant.
> still thinking of a full delete but the dam thing runs so good just the way it is with zero problems.
> 
> just bought a canyon diesel as well an going to give it a tune, also the transmission. Fleece guys are a pleasure to deal with!


If you didnt know, im already deleted. The 50hp tune that i have is an Hybrid between delete-race tune and the 50hp you get when stock.


And yes, 50hp tune is good for about 10min on a stock car b4 you get a Check engine light, lol.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I challenge ye to a race.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Snipesy said:


> I challenge ye to a race.


You're funny! :eusa_clap:


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Poje said:


> You're funny! :eusa_clap:


I smell fear.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Snipesy said:


> I smell fear.


Well, in about 2-3 weeks, when the weather is better here, i'll go on the 1/4 mile to test my car. Just do the same and we'll see!


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Nice numbers!
Probably has been covered before but what power range do they run in stock form?


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Diesel Dan said:


> Nice numbers!
> Probably has been covered before but what power range do they run in stock form?


Well, stock crank HP is 151 SAE certified, so i would say around 125-130hp at the wheels.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Poje said:


> Well, stock crank HP is 151 SAE certified, so i would say around 125-130hp at the wheels.


136.89 HP and 259.16 lb-ft of torque at the wheels last September.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

MP81 said:


> 136.89 HP and 259.16 lb-ft of torque at the wheels last September.


You have pics of that?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Poje said:


> You have pics of that?


I have a video (not that it's much to watch - this was the quietest vehicle that day), and the chart, yes. I had to back-calculate torque, since we couldn't pick up RPM with the dyno. RPM is therefore also calculated.

But the dyno has wheel speed and corrected HP (so the HP isn't calculated), so it was easy to do.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

MP81 said:


> I have a video (not that it's much to watch - this was the quietest vehicle that day), and the chart, yes. I had to back-calculate torque, since we couldn't pick up RPM with the dyno. RPM is therefore also calculated.
> 
> But the dyno has wheel speed and corrected HP (so the HP isn't calculated), so it was easy to do.


Nice!

Those numbers seems to be in line with logic, especialy since its a Dynojet. Dynojet are always 5% over Mustang dynos in there results, so 136 would be 130 on Mustang and since i did 181 with 50hp tune, thats about exactly the right numbers.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, that makes sense; the Mustangs always read a little bit lower. I was real happy with how it performed - certainly surpassing what the car is rated at.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

MP81 said:


> Yeah, that makes sense; the Mustangs always read a little bit lower. I was real happy with how it performed - certainly surpassing what the car is rated at.


Ya, GM are one of the only manufacturer to have SAE certified power, so its logical to expected decent numbers.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The struggle is keeping Mr. TCM happy else it's gonna mess with how it behaves... I know Fleece has major issues with that.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Snipesy said:


> The struggle is keeping Mr. TCM happy else it's gonna mess with how it behaves... I know Fleece has major issues with that.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Poje said:


> What do you mean by that?


Tcm refusing to engage the clutch.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That stupid transmission can barely keep itself happy in stock form.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Snipesy said:


> Tcm refusing to engage the clutch.




Ya, i will probably buy a tune from Trifecta since they have a tune for the Tranny too.

The guys from Fleece told me that the majority of the time they would use it in Manual mode, so when i want to go full throttle its always in manual.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Poje said:


> Ya, i will probably buy a tune from Trifecta since they have a tune for the Tranny too.
> 
> The guys from Fleece told me that the majority of the time they would use it in Manual mode, so when i want to go full throttle its always in manual.


No one has tuned an Aisin before. So uh, save your money there.

I have been working on another approach... Which is quite promising.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> No one has tuned an Aisin before. So uh, save your money there.


"TRIFECTA presents a complete powertrain power delivery profile recalibration for the MY2014+ Chevrolet Cruze 2.0TD Clean Turbo Diesel LUZ Engine and corresponding Aisin AF40 6-speed automatic transmission reprogramming.

Specifications of the TRIFECTA Performance MY2014+ Chevrolet Cruze 2.0TD Aisin AF40 6-Speed automatic transmission TCM calibration software reprogramming:

-Supplementary Aisin transmission TCM reprogramming compliments the ECM reprogramming and completes the TRIFECTA Powertrain Calibration: designed to work in unison with the ECM reprogramming for optimized performance
-Improved shift times in adverse shift patterns
-Improved shift logic
-Does not shorten transmission life or increase cooling requirements
-Retains all OE diagnostics functionality and TCM diagnostics
-Retains all OE error code reporting and functionality
-Improved fuel economy with improvements made to torque converter slip profiles"

And based on emails I have from Vince, it also gets rid of torque management.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

MP81 said:


> "TRIFECTA presents a complete powertrain power delivery profile recalibration for the MY2014+ Chevrolet Cruze 2.0TD Clean Turbo Diesel LUZ Engine and corresponding Aisin AF40 6-speed automatic transmission reprogramming.
> 
> Specifications of the TRIFECTA Performance MY2014+ Chevrolet Cruze 2.0TD Aisin AF40 6-Speed automatic transmission TCM calibration software reprogramming:
> 
> ...



No one has tuned it before. I don't know what more to say. Either its completely false, or is torn from another vehicle.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

No other GM vehicle that was out when the CTD tune came out that had an Aisin to my knowledge.

@*WOT-Tuning*


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AWTF-80_SC take your pick.

Look, they got a tune to work for the diesel, I really respect that. Something not very many people can pull off.

What I don't respect is how they sell their stuff. They live under the guise of borderline fraudulent statements like "increased combustion cycle efficiency" and make 100% false promises like that "it also gets rid of torque management". They will say the engine will throw gold out of the exhaust just to sell a few tunes.

That's all I'm going to say. I just don't want anyone to get hurt by them because they are promising to fix these transmission problems when they don't even understand how their own tune works.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Snipesy said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AWTF-80_SC take your pick.
> 
> Look, they got a tune to work for the diesel, I really respect that. Something not very many people can pull off.
> 
> ...


Well, from both you guys say, i think im gonna stay with my Tranny stock tuned for now. Just gonna use Manual mode for Full throttle.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AWTF-80_SC take your pick.


What does the Wikipedia article mean...we all know what transmission it is...

Nothing in there says it cannot be tuned.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

MP81 said:


> What does the Wikipedia article mean...we all know what transmission it is...
> 
> Nothing in there says it cannot be tuned.


Im guessing he's saying they took a tune from another car with the same Tranny, like a Volvo or something.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Snipesy said:


> I challenge ye to a race.


I went to the track yesterday and here are the results, im car 108 :





















There ya go 15.4 @ 90mph!

Very happy with this, it was the last time i went racing with my Diesel, i tested everything i needed to test. :10:


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Snipesy said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AWTF-80_SC take your pick.
> 
> Look, they got a tune to work for the diesel, I really respect that. Something not very many people can pull off.
> 
> ...


You're just hating as hard as you possibly can. They've tuned the SRX for a long time.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

EricSmit said:


> They've tuned the SRX for a long time.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Poje said:


> I went to the track yesterday and here are the results, im car 108 :
> 
> View attachment 227178
> View attachment 227186
> ...


Very impressive! Which tune was this on?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

14.0 or bust .

I'll bug some people to take their car to the track.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

MP81 said:


> Very impressive! Which tune was this on?


The ugly tune, made a lot of Smoke, lol, was funny, people loved it.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Snipesy said:


> 14.0 or bust .
> 
> I'll bug some people to take their car to the track.


You dont have one?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Poje said:


> You dont have one?


There's one close by it's just the Cruze is on a long trip at the moment. :dry:


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Snipesy said:


> There's one close by it's just the Cruze is on a long trip at the moment. :dry:


Anyway, its the best a Cruze Diesel can do, unless it would be way more modified. (Bigger turbo, injectors, suspension, ect...)

But with more power, traction would be a big problem. Even at my power lvl i had difficulty hookin'up on a preped track with our open diff, that's with 225mm PZero tires, lol, so...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Poje said:


> Anyway, its the best a Cruze Diesel can do, unless it would be way more modified. (Bigger turbo, injectors, suspension, ect...)
> 
> But with more power, traction would be a big problem. Even at my power lvl i had difficulty hookin'up on a preped track with our open diff, that's with 225mm PZero tires, lol, so...


You're lucky they prep your track. I have to deal with trying to launch my Cobalt (supercharged - so 14psi instantly off the line) on tracks that aren't prepped at all - that is unless I want to drive hours and get about one run in. Even with my 225 ZIIs it's impossible not to spin.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

MP81 said:


> You're lucky they prep your track. I have to deal with trying to launch my Cobalt (supercharged - so 14psi instantly off the line) on tracks that aren't prepped at all - that is unless I want to drive hours and get about one run in. Even with my 225 ZIIs it's impossible not to spin.


Ya, i was happy with the results and the people there were impressed too, both by the power and the Smoke, lol. My car doesnt have anything writen on it, quite the sleeper and when i did a run, there was so much smoke that when i finished and i cameback to the parking, there was still smoke in the air!

I was the only Cruze there and the only Diesel.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I've kinda put my tunes into generations. I know some of the Gen 2 and 3 files are easily sub 15 second. But they have problems which the what I call the 'Gen 4' set out to solve.

I haven't really had the time yet to make a super powerful Gen 4 version yet. The one I do am working with is relatively smokeless and is fairly mild. Definitely not as wild as the earlier ones but some people like it a lot better.

Hey if you want to try it let me know. Although there's the whole.. Autocal issue.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Snipesy said:


> I've kinda put my tunes into generations. I know some of the Gen 2 and 3 files are easily sub 15 second. But they have problems which the what I call the 'Gen 4' set out to solve.
> 
> I haven't really had the time yet to make a super powerful Gen 4 version yet. The one I do am working with is relatively smokeless and is fairly mild. Definitely not as wild as the earlier ones but some people like it a lot better.
> 
> Hey if you want to try it let me know. Although there's the whole.. Autocal issue.


From what the guys at Fleece told me, unless you change the Turbo, you cant have more power w/o big risk of boom.

They said that the Turbo was the most feeble part of our setup and when you do around 200-210hp at the crank, you are at maximum safe lvls and im right there.

So sub 15s with stock everything like i have? No way.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Poje said:


> Anyway, its the best a Cruze Diesel can do, unless it would be way more modified. (Bigger turbo, injectors, suspension, ect...)
> 
> But with more power, traction would be a big problem. Even at my power lvl i had difficulty hookin'up on a preped track with our open diff, that's with 225mm PZero tires, lol, so...


I was doing 2.2s on Nankang 245/35/20...

I bet a set of radials and a loose extension rear shock will get it down to 1.7s

Sent from my ASUS_Z01BDC using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Poje said:


> From what the guys at Fleece told me, unless you change the Turbo, you cant have more power w/o big risk of boom.
> 
> They said that the Turbo was the most feeble part of our setup and when you do around 200-210hp at the crank, you are at maximum safe lvls and im right there.
> 
> So sub 15s with stock everything like i have? No way.


Something's up with Fleece's tune. It really shouldn't smoke as much as it does. Not really sure what to say, it's not like I can look at it and say what they did wrong. I can only speculate...


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Snipesy said:


> Something's up with Fleece's tune. It really shouldn't smoke as much as it does. Not really sure what to say, it's not like I can look at it and say what they did wrong. I can only speculate...


lol, nothing is wrong!

This is not the normal Fleece tune, its a tune i asked for, an hybrid tune between the Delete race tune and the 50hp tune, i explain that in my 1st post.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

oldestof11 said:


> I was doing 2.2s on Nankang 245/35/20...
> 
> I bet a set of radials and a loose extension rear shock will get it down to 1.7s
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z01BDC using Tapatalk


lol, of course theres always a way to do better, but its my daily driver and like i said, unless you make additional mods, you wont go much faster.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Challenge accepted!

Sent from my ASUS_Z01BDC using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Alright alright. 

So open offer. If you convince Fleece. I will send them my latest and greatest 'mild' tune to them for no cost. They can package it for your autocal and there ya go. I trust them enough not to blatantly steal everything in it.


And then. There can be honest comparison.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Snipesy said:


> Alright alright.
> 
> So open offer. If you convince Fleece. I will send them my latest and greatest 'mild' tune to them for no cost. They can package it for your autocal and there ya go. I trust them enough not to blatantly steal everything in it.
> 
> ...


Didnt you say in another post that you stoped with the Tuning?


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

oldestof11 said:


> Challenge accepted!
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z01BDC using Tapatalk


Ok, add your car to your garage and make a signature detailing all the mods you did to you Cruze, then have pictures proving it. Then go on quarter with equal or less mods then i have and do a better time.


----------



## Louis (Dec 28, 2015)

Hey Poje, I just noticed your in Canada, where? I'm in Ontario where they test for emissions. does the tunes pass the test? Or do you need to do something every time you take it in?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Poje said:


> Didnt you say in another post that you stoped with the Tuning?


Sort of? It's more complicated than that.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Louis said:


> Hey Poje, I just noticed your in Canada, where? I'm in Ontario where they test for emissions. does the tunes pass the test? Or do you need to do something every time you take it in?


They do not test in Quebec and no, if you dont have the After treatment, you wont pass the test.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Snipesy said:


> Sort of? It's more complicated than that.


Ok, i will accept to test your best Tune, but i will ask Fleece to check it out, to be sure it wont destroy my turbo/engine.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Poje said:


> Ok, i will accept to test your best Tune, but i will ask Fleece to check it out, to be sure it wont destroy my turbo/engine.


If they are willing. Can't take back what I said now .


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Snipesy said:


> If they are willing. Can't take back what I said now .


Cool, just let me know when they have it, i will contact them then to get it.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Would prefer if you made the deal beforehand then figure out who specifically I need to send it to in an email.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Snipesy said:


> Would prefer if you made the deal beforehand then figure out who specifically I need to send it to in an email.


Ok, i sent an Email to Corbin at Fleece, i will tell you what he says.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Poje said:


> Ok, add your car to your garage and make a signature detailing all the mods you did to you Cruze, then have pictures proving it. Then go on quarter with equal or less mods then i have and do a better time.


Just so we understand each other:

Intake
Tune 
Exhaust
DOT tires

Correct? So if I was to tune my own car, I am not going to hear "But I meant *insert shop name* tunes only". Correct?


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

This thread is exciting. I want to get to the track, we have 1/8 locally. My car launches great with a little bit of stall, bottom end is awesome, but just falls flat on top of the rpm range. I feel like it would be low 10s in 1/8. 

I would personally like to see high 9s and I would be happy. Guess I need to go and get a baseline first. 

I bought this car for strictly commuting fuel mileage, but 1 emission hiccup and delete/tune later and I wanna go fast. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

oldestof11 said:


> Just so we understand each other:
> 
> Intake
> Tune
> ...


Hehe, im a man, your funny. :xxrotflmao:

It seems you have about the same mods as me, the only thing left to say is GL!


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Aaron/VA said:


> This thread is exciting. I want to get to the track, we have 1/8 locally. My car launches great with a little bit of stall, bottom end is awesome, but just falls flat on top of the rpm range. I feel like it would be low 10s in 1/8.
> 
> I would personally like to see high 9s and I would be happy. Guess I need to go and get a baseline first.
> 
> ...


Thats why a 1/4 mile is better, because even if you dont have the greatest start, the power of your car can still compensate for it.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

I was making sure I wasn't doing something that would be invalidated by a minor detail. 

It'll be June/July when ill report back

Sent from my ASUS_Z01BDC using Tapatalk


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

oldestof11 said:


> I was making sure I wasn't doing something that would be invalidated by a minor detail.
> 
> It'll be June/July when ill report back
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z01BDC using Tapatalk


Cool, just put your mods in your Garage!


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Snipesy said:


> Would prefer if you made the deal beforehand then figure out who specifically I need to send it to in an email.


Thats what i got from Fleece :

[FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]*From: Corbin Murphy <[email protected]>
Sent: April 18, 2017 2:27 PM
To: Martin C.
Subject: Re: Special tune*[/FONT]* 
*
*This is not something we would do just because it is not our product we could not stand behind it. We only sell OZ Tunes. If the tuner is incapable of loading it on the autocal I would be cautious of trying it.


*​I think thats a NO.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Incapable? Autocals are linked to basically the 'master' tool. You save your file "For Autocal" and then any Autocal linked to yours can flash it (no one else's Autocal will be able to flash it). I have done it far too many times now.

So long story short you'll have to buy one from me then. Or convince them to send you the unlock code. If you wanted to.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Snipesy said:


> Incapable? Autocals are linked to basically the 'master' tool. You save your file "For Autocal" and then any Autocal linked to yours can flash it (no one else's Autocal will be able to flash it). I have done it far too many times now.
> 
> So long story short you'll have to buy one from me then. Or convince them to send you the unlock code. If you wanted to.


Thx for the offer, but i will keep the tunes i have right now.

This is my daily driver and its enough power. 15.4 quarter mile time is good enough for me.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Snipesy said:


> Incapable? Autocals are linked to basically the 'master' tool. You save your file "For Autocal" and then any Autocal linked to yours can flash it (no one else's Autocal will be able to flash it). I have done it far too many times now.
> 
> So long story short you'll have to buy one from me then. Or convince them to send you the unlock code. If you wanted to.


If you claim your tunes are better than other tuners that sell them and you want to prove it in a challenge that you have issued... Shouldn't you send a loaded AutoCal to @Poje to install your tunes in his car and run them back to back on the same day. Then if your tunes are superior you have great marketing to sell more of them, and if they are not, then he can send you back the AutoCal and run his current tunes. I would imagine that Poje may even buy them from you for a prearranged discounted price if they perform as well as you claim...

Whenever I am doing an installation article the manufacturer or tuner sends the tuner/module/programmer to me to install on the given vehicle. In fact one arrived this morning for a future article...


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

My focuses aren't on tuning cars for moneys. Got far more lucrative endeavors for that.

Plus there's the whole legal issue of deletes which everyone seems to simply forget about it. Shell companies can only take you so far.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm assuming Fleece locks the tune so that only they can upload a new one? Is that the issue I'm seeing here?


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

MP81 said:


> I'm assuming Fleece locks the tune so that only they can upload a new one? Is that the issue I'm seeing here?


Normaly all tuners lock access to there tunes, Fleece are no different.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Snipesy said:


> My focuses aren't on tuning cars for moneys. Got far more lucrative endeavors for that.
> 
> Plus there's the whole legal issue of deletes which everyone seems to simply forget about it. Shell companies can only take you so far.


Did you tune the car from someone in Quebec, if yes, i could meet him/her and we could do some tests.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Poje said:


> Normaly all tuners lock access to there tunes, Fleece are no different.


That's what I figured, just wanted to make sure I was following correctly.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

MP81 said:


> That's what I figured, just wanted to make sure I was following correctly.


Lock is relative... I could release a tool that would... Probably end the market. But I don't, because I'm a good person.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

So I am bumping this up as I finally got the deletes and tune from Fleece/Oz Tuner.

Going up Monday to the race track to see what it does before I contact them for a better tune specific for my car.


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

Optimistically waiting.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

So, I ran it today.

Absolutely no change. Best was 2.212 60', 10.410 @ 65.57 1/8th, 16.436 @ 82.44 mph.

Now, I can say from 2200-3700rpm has a huge increase in torque _from a roll_ but from a standing start, no change.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

oldestof11 said:


> I finally got the deletes and tune from Fleece/Oz Tuner.





oldestof11 said:


> but from a standing start, no change.


So even with the delete and tunes it still has the dead pedal?


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Diesel Dan said:


> So even with the delete and tunes it still has the dead pedal?


Not as bad as stock. Still kinda there but nothing like it used to. 

These 2.2 60' launches are with TC and STAB turned off and at 2000 RPM launch. I did 1 non-boosted launch. 2.5 60' and a 17.0x 1/4. Stock I want to say the 60' was 2.7 to 2.9.


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

I havent read the entire thread yet bit couldnt resist responding.

I have been using trifecta tune for couple of years. Brand new the trans sucked. Rough shifts, hunting for gear... couldnt decide. I hated the going to neutral as you come to a stop also hated the automatic downshift when I was trying to coast for fuel savings. I absolutely loved the tri tune and it made the transmission shift beautifully and as I was accustomed to in all the cars I've owned in 50 years. As fuel economy continued to get worse I set the engine tune back to factory but left the transmission tume. Now I've discovered that my decrease fuel economy was at least partly the map sensor and EGR things with all the soot build up. Just cleaning the map sensor today restored 8 of my lost 10 MPG and I'm considering going back to the engine tune to see how it does. It is certainly a lot more fun to drive that way it really wakes it up.


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

raffmanlt said:


> I havent read the entire thread yet bit couldnt resist responding.
> 
> I have been using trifecta tune for couple of years. Brand new the trans sucked. Rough shifts, hunting for gear... couldnt decide. I hated the going to neutral as you come to a stop also hated the automatic downshift when I was trying to coast for fuel savings. I absolutely loved the tri tune and it made the transmission shift beautifully and as I was accustomed to in
> all the cars I've owned in 50 years. As fuel economy continued to get worse I set the engine tune back to factory but left the transmission tume. Now I've discovered that my decrease fuel economy was at least partly the map sensor and EGR things with all the soot build up. Just cleaning the map sensor today restored 8 of my lost 10 MPG and I'm considering going back to the engine tune to see how it does. It is certainly a lot more fun to drive that way it really wakes it up.



Funny that you say you lost fuel mileage with the trifecta tune. I was under the impression that trifecta's tune (along with almost any other tune I've had or heard of) they are only made for WOT. Most of the time people who experience a loss in fuel mileage, it's because they can't keep their foot out of it because of that new found power. ?


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

My fuel mileage didn't change at all with the tune.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Waiting for my mail... wheeee!


----------



## Rebooter (Mar 27, 2020)

I just got my Trifecta tune today, initial notice of driving was positive. Definitely smoothed out the stock lag, and some nice mid range torque added.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Rebooter said:


> I just got my Trifecta tune today, initial notice of driving was positive. Definitely smoothed out the stock lag, and some nice mid range torque added.


Any issues with the ez flash connectivity?


----------



## Rebooter (Mar 27, 2020)

Nope, loaded in 5-6 minutes


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Rebooter said:


> Nope, loaded in 5-6 minutes


Likewise when I did mine in December. Quick, like my Cobalt, though the trans tune uploaded way quicker.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Smooth pull now. Nice!


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Still turbo laggy off the line, but the pull mid range if phenomenal. Cruzed at 60MPH this morning into work and was averaging just under 60MPG... so that's good . Now I need to change transmission fluid to smooth that out.....


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

sailurman said:


> Still turbo laggy off the line, but the pull mid range if phenomenal.


That's what I noticed with ours.

We had a 52 MPG tank at the end of February (30% city), which is far better than anything we've ever gotten on the same trip in February. It wasn't brutally cold or anything, but it still was like 35-40 degrees.


----------



## machusenpai (Jun 24, 2021)

Poje said:


> I went to the track yesterday and here are the results, im car 108 :
> 
> View attachment 227178
> View attachment 227186
> ...


Poje! You're from Quebec right? I might need your help. I am from Quebec too!


----------

